# دراسات الطاقة الشمسية



## سمير شربك (15 نوفمبر 2009)

دراسات الطاقة الشمسية وتتضمن 
المذكرة الحسابية لحساب الطاقة الشمسية 
جداول متوسط الأشعاع الشمسي- وارشادات عملية لتصميم السخان الشمسي لمياه الأستخدام 
وأجزاء اللاقط الشمسي
وارشادا ت اختيار السخان الشمسي 
والملف مرفق بصيغة pdf او :

أو تحميله من الرابط 
http://www.ziddu.com/download/7374521/scan0026.pdf.html

أتمنى أن ينال إعجاب الجميع​


----------



## سمير شربك (15 نوفمبر 2009)

اتمنى أن يكون مداخلات حول الموضوع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (15 نوفمبر 2009)

سمير شربك قال:


> دراسات الطاقة الشمسية وتتضمن
> المذكرة الحسابية لحساب الطاقة الشمسية
> جداول متوسط الأشعاع الشمسي- وارشادات عملية لتصميم السخان الشمسي لمياه الأستخدام
> وأجزاء اللاقط الشمسي
> ...


 


سمير شربك قال:


> اتمنى أن يكون مداخلات حول الموضوع


 

المهندس سمير شربك 

ملف جميل وباللغة العربية مفيد .. 

بارك الله فيك .. وجزاكم كل خير .. 

وقد ارفقت الملف في المشاركة الأولى للتسهيل.​


----------



## إبن جبير (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أشكرك يا مهندس سمير ، بارك الله فيك.


----------



## سمير شربك (16 نوفمبر 2009)

نحن نتعلم من الجميع 
وإنشاء نستطيع إغناء المنتدى بما هو مفيد 
مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## ahmedisrah (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اشكرك من صمييم قلبى


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (30 نوفمبر 2009)

أخ سمير دراسة جميلة عسى الله أن ينفعنا وإياكم بها، جزاك الله كل خير.:75::20:


----------



## abu zaid (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر والعرفان لك ولكل من هو من امثالك لا اريد ان اطيل فليس ابلغ من كلمة الشكر شكر


----------



## سمير شربك (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا للأخت بدوية والخ ابو زيد


----------



## sinanyousef (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*ألف مبروك*

الف مبروك للمتميزين
الف مبروك للمهندس سمير شربك المهندس بمرتبة الرأي و المتميز على مستوى مدينة اللاذقية


----------



## sinanyousef (30 ديسمبر 2009)

كل مساهماتك جميلة و مفيدة لك الشكر الجزيل يا مهندس سمير


----------



## abdollah moftah (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (9 يناير 2010)

الشكر للجميع 
بهذه الدراسة يمكن تحديد مساحة اللواقط اللازمة


----------



## جلال حامد حجيج (13 يناير 2010)

كل الشكر للأخ سمير على هذا المجهود


----------



## سمير شربك (27 يناير 2010)

أرجوا ان تكون استفدت أخ جلال


----------

